#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  « Persona non grata» για τον τεχνικό κόσμο o πρόεδρος του ΔΣ ΕΤΑΑ Α. Σελλιανάκης

## Xάρης

Διαβάζουμε στο σημερινό (27.02.2014) ενημερωτικό δελτίο του ΤΕΕ:
"Η Διοικούσα Επιτροπή του ΤΕΕ με απόφαση της θεωρεί τον πρόεδρο του ΔΣ ΕΤΑΑ Αντώνη Σελλιανάκη *ανεπιθύμητο πρόσωπο για το ΤΕΕ και τους διπλωματούχους Μηχανικούς* (δηλαδή « persona non grata» για τον τεχνικό κόσμο), καθώς επίσης ότι *είναι παράνομη και αντιδεοντολογική  η διαδικασία που ακολούθησε* μέσω των «επιστολών της ντροπής», που αντάλλαξε ο ίδιος ο πρόεδρος του ΔΣΕΤΑΑ Α. Σελλιανάκης σε συνεννόηση με τον υπουργό Εργασίας Γ. Βρούτση, προκειμένου να  προχωρήσει πραξικοπηματικά  στην άμεση εφαρμογή του εξοντωτικού νόμου για την αναγκαστική είσπραξη μέσω ΚΕΑΟ."
Όλο το κείμενο θα το διαβάσετε -> ΕΔΩ.

Γιατί το ΤΕΕ δεν περνά από το πειθαρχικό τον Σελλιανάκη;

Σελλιανάκης Αντώνης Πρόεδρος του ΕΤΑΑ

----------

